# Fastback 100 CT



## ddmrk (Feb 2, 2022)

Just finished restoring my RARE cable threw FastBack 100 (Raleigh chopper)


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 3, 2022)

Wow amazing resto.


----------



## ddmrk (Feb 5, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## ddmrk (Feb 9, 2022)

This is how it started


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 10, 2022)

Wow! I just went from being impressed to being blown away. That is dedication.


----------



## HBSyncro (Feb 10, 2022)

Amazing.  Brand new bike!


----------



## jrcarz (Feb 10, 2022)

Incredible resto.


----------



## ddmrk (Feb 19, 2022)

Thank you very much


----------

